# We're all going to die



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

Isn't this great news? 

So how has knowing this had a positive impact on your life?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Not soon enough.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

At least there's light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

it means I can screw up and live life without fear


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

And?


----------



## Htjark (Apr 26, 2013)

Plenty. It allows me to live life to the fullest. Allows me to pass on the knowledge I have learned and better the world.

Most importantly, you can't say death is the last thing to happen to you.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't tease me! I should be so lucky...


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish i could fall into a deep sleep & never wake.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Has anyone seen where they try to tell the gorilla that it was gonna die some day? I thought that **** was **** up.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Has anyone seen where they try to tell the gorilla that it was gonna die some day? I thought that **** was **** up.


that was the onion news, lol


----------



## ScarletS (Jan 29, 2013)

silent but not deadly said:


> I wish i could fall into a deep sleep & never wake.


Or be like sleeping beauty


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

ScarletS said:


> Or be like sleeping beauty


I`ve got the sleepin bit covered lol


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I was going to slit my wrists (again) tonight so it will save me the trouble.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

glory glory hallelujah


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

It's made me think harder about work and education


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

It has motivated me to do something good and meaningful with my life asap.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would be overjoyed if life didn't last so long. Really, 5-10 years is more than enough time I need.


----------



## gold and bleak (Oct 9, 2012)

a part of me just wants to hide away and get life over with 
just get through the days and years because i am just sick of depression low self esteem and insecurity
to be honest i dont really know what i am doing anymore or what keeps me going


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Acknowledging my mortality for me makes me realize that I need to do as much good as I can in the time I have. Plus I actually find some comfort in knowing that I won't be here forever. Not really in a suicidal way, but just... I don't know. Knowing it'll end sometime makes it more bearable in the bad times.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Makes me terrified.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Meh, i already died so many times, i'm looking forward to living and growing old with people i love.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

I made a deal with the dark one. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

shadeguy said:


> I made a deal with the dark one. I'm not going anywhere.


Did he ask for your soul?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

No Name said:


> Did he ask for your soul?


No, but he asked for a smoke. Really nice guy.


----------



## Carla714 (Apr 26, 2013)

make me says I'm going to live life to the fullest.

And then watch repeats of Dr Who.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

hopefully after accomplishing everything I set out to.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Love thinking about death. It doesn't affect me the way it does most people -- another advantage.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Omegosh, you're kidding!!! :O

Uhm, I suppose sometimes I have moments when I realize that in the end none of this bs matters. Life's too short.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Had I not known 
that I was dead 
already 
I would have mourned 
my loss of life.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

I've never had more clarity in knowing this then when i jumped out of a plane during a skydive.

Something about confronting your own mortality and then 'letting go' by choosing to put your life in the trust of something beyond your control which was very freeing.

If anything it's forced me to take a minimalist approach to life.


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

what a positive thread in the positive thinking section.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

It means you gotta the best of it while before it ends. And life actually ends before death, when you're dependent on others to assist you for everyday things like showering, toileting, eating, and moving that's when you no longer have life.

So make the best of while you still function normally, and cherish every moment you have in life.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Death is a glorious thing that's going to touch my life one day and propel me into another cycle of rebirth. Sometimes I wonder if life is just a deathlike limbo and maybe we're only truly alive once we've died.

I don't know. I'm very self-conscious of these thoughts; I don't know why I share them.


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

crimewave said:


> what a positive thread in the positive thinking section.


I'm not sure if you're serious but I am serious. If you don't think death can be thought of positively perhaps you should think about it some more.

I have been thinking about it a lot lately and it's become a great motivator to start doing things that I have been thinking about/putting off but not actually doing. Now I can start doing those things and put some direction/meaning to my life while I'm here.

Some people believe there's something after this and I'm not going to say there is or isn't (either way I don't think anyone can know) but I don't want to waste what I do have.

Now whenever I think about death I can spring into action... It's amazing.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

#YOLO


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Il give all my belongings and cash to anyone who can come to bc and kill me. Please.


----------



## bigmitch95 (May 10, 2013)

There have been moments where I wish death would claim me, however, I have curiosity about the future.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

The knowledge that after I die I'll stop hearing voices and will realize my true form. All of life's questions will be answered. I'll leave humans to wallow in the mess they've created for themselves here on earth. No more humans to tell me how weird I am. No more stares. No more worries. I will be reconciled with God.


----------



## Crab claw (May 4, 2013)

I find that nothing I can do or say has any meaning in life.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't fear death, I don't welcome it, yet I don't fear it. I'd prefer not to die just yet cause my family depends on me.


----------



## Pirateking1256 (May 12, 2013)

Why am I still here on this forum? I still have tons of time left. I need to smoke more.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Why is this topic even here, it doesn't really inspire positive thoughts :/


----------



## Ltblue (May 20, 2012)

The only way I can die is if one of you's Highlander battle me on top of a cliff and cut my head off.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I hate to tell you this, but that is not actually a positive thought.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

>Positive thinking thread
>"We're all going to die"

Edgy 8)


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

This is something positive to me, too. It's such a reassurance to know I won't have to live forever. Everything ends. I like finite.

Edit: I don't wish to die. I want to enjoy as much of my life as I can before it's my time to go.


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

I wish I had an unlimited supply of Heroin, so I could be high all the time. Fuark.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Every man dies, not every man really lives. QFT.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

MoonForge said:


> Why is this topic even here, it doesn't really inspire positive thoughts :/


It does in some people


----------



## MusingForX (Apr 3, 2013)

"Attack life. It's going to kill you anyways."


----------

